# Diarrhea, shaking after visit to doggy daycare



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

We went out of town for 4 days last week and Jack stayed at the doggy daycare. We picked him up Sunday afternoon and noticed he was shaking and had diarrhea.

It's Tuesday and he still has diarrhea. This morning we noticed 3 places on the floor where we went.

We've taken him to this facility a half dozen times and he's been fine.

It's been a rough few weeks for him. Last week he had an allergic reaction to Frontline- we had to take him to the vet and they gave him a bath and Benadryl. And two months ago he had GRE.

So, is this something serious or should we wait a few more days?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I would take him to the vet ASAP with him having diarrhea he could get dehydrated.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

to the vet!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I would definitley take him to the vet right away.
He could be dehydrated, which is dangerous for little dogs. Especially if he has been sick for a few days already.
Hope he is better soon!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Head to the vet. Better to be safe then sorry. Had to take Boo yesterday because I thought he had an ear infection fro shaking his head and scratching his ear. Turned out it was ear wax


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with everyone else - take him to the vet. He may have picked up a virus at the facility.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

To the vet right away. What's GRE? I never heard of it or did you mean HGE? Take a stool sample if you have one.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, I meant HGE. He had HGE about 2 months ago. 

Just took him out again and he had projectile diarrhea. No much, but it shot out. 

He's been in and out of the vet these last few weeks. I'm hoping this will pass... We'll take him tomorrow if he doesn't get better.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I would take him to the vet right away. Besides for the diarrhea you mentioned shaking which can be a sign of pain.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please go to the vet ASAP. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I would go to the vet right away too.
It could be HGE again, or parvo or some other virus from boarding. Usually if it is just tummy upset, it passes within a day.
I don't mean to make you worried, but it could be very serious. I would definitely take him in right away to be safe.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would NOT wait to take him. Projectile diaharea or any type of diharea is NOT normal . My malt had the same symptoms a while a go and my vet said if I would I waited it would of been too late. She ended up having a bacteria infection she picked up from bad food and she also had a high fever.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please do not wait to take him to the vet. Small dogs can dehydrate very quickly. Dehydration causes dangerous electrolyte imbalances which can be life threatening. Cardiac arrest can occur.

The longer you wait, the more serious his condition will become and more expensive to treat.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

If he's had diarrhea since Sunday, I would not wait until tomorrow! I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Projectile diarrhea is a sign something could be seriously wrong. This has been going on longer than 24 hours, so I would be at the vet's door immediately. You may not realize that this could be life threatening if you wait. If you are waiting because of money concerns, maybe someone could loan you the money for another vet bill. Please go NOW.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This can be a very dangerous situation with a small dog - they can become dehydrated quickly which can lead to sudden organ failure. Please take him today, especially since he's been sick for so long. This is not just an "upset tummy."


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with everyone! Please get that boy to the vet today!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I also agree with everyone, he needs an emergency visit to the vet. It is so difficult to know what to do sometimes, but he could very quickly get dehydrated. Shaking foe multiple days is not normal. The vet may not have an answer, but will put him on supportive therapies, such as fluids which could save his life. I know this can be very upsetting and worrisome but at least you will know that he will be getting the medical care he needs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would not wait either. 

If he had been with you at home where you know he did not get into anything, I would maybe not rush to the vet as quickly with these symptoms.

_*BUT*_

Your dog was out of your possession for several days. How can you guarantee that he did not swallow a foreign body that is now causing an intestinal obstruction? Or didn't get into something he shouldn't have? 

For this reason alone, I would get him to the asap. Hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

You people are like my mom! :biggrin: Guilting me into going. Thanks 

Of course I said I'd wait a day, but then read the first few replies and took him in.

They tested him for giardia and it was negative.

They gave us Metronidazole, Lomotil, and Fortiflora; along with some canned food.

They said it's probably some type of stress colitis... and to stop w/ the anti diarrhea meds once his stool is no longer liquid.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well well You are Lucky.*
*Hope all will be fine.*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so glad you took him to the vet.
Always better to be safe and check things out.
Canned pumpkin (not the pumkin pie kind, just the plain kind) can really help. You could try adding a little bit to his food.
I hope Jack is doing better soon! Please keep us updated!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad you took him in, and I bet you are glad too and not so worried. Hope he gets to feeling better really soon. I wonder what stressed him out so badly?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

YEAH! I'm so happy we could guilt you into going to the vet. :HistericalSmiley: I've had many years of "Mom" practice! :thumbsup: So glad you've got some medicine. Hopefully, Jack will be feeling better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad you took him in, and I know you are too! Please keep us up to date with his recovery.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy you to him to the vet. :aktion033: I am sure he will be back to himself in no time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, glad he is doing better.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad that you took Jack in and he is doing better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!

I found that the Fortiflora made a horrible mess out of their little white faces. I switched them to Animals Essentials Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes - much less messy?


----------

